# Windows 7: Ständig updates beim Herunterfahren - normal?



## EnergyCross (3. Januar 2014)

*Windows 7: Ständig updates beim Herunterfahren - normal?*

hey,



ich hab seit einiger zeit (2-3 wochen) jedes mal, wenn ich meinen PC herunterfahre ein Update, dass er noch fix lädt und installiert. Die ersten 3 male dacht ich mir okay, kann gut sein.
Aber jeden Tag ein update? Oder kriegt mein rechner da irgendwas nicht gebacken und der versucht immer das selbe zu laden?

habt ihr auch jeden tag genau ein update, wenn ja scheint wohl alles in ordnung zu sein


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Windows 7: Ständig updates beim Herunterfahren - normal?*

Sieh doch einfach in der Systemsteuerung --> Windows Update nach was er da so tut und was ihm noch fehlt. 

Es kommt schon mal vor dass an 2 oder 3 Tagen mal ein Update nachgeschoben wird, STÄNDIG ist das aber sicher nicht der Fall.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Windows 7: Ständig updates beim Herunterfahren - normal?*

Probiere mal dies aus : Problem beheben, bei dem Windows Update nicht funktioniert
Vielleicht ist es auch ein Schädling, hast du schon einen kompletten Virenscann gemacht (?), am besten außerhalb von Windows. (Sicher ist Sicher)


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Windows 7: Ständig updates beim Herunterfahren - normal?*

okay, sehe gerade in den systemsteuerungen, dass sehr viele updates einfach Fehlgeschlagen sind. 

sind eigendlich nur Office 2003 Updates. Wobei ich nichtmal office installiert habe, da der rein für Spiele/Social da ist. Gearbeitet wird am laptop.




Spoiler



Sicherheitsupdate für Office 2003 (KB2850047)

Installationsdatum: ‎01.‎01.‎2014 22:17

Installationsstatus: Fehlgeschlagen

Fehlerdetails: Code 770

Updatetyp: Wichtig

In Office 2003  besteht ein Sicherheitsrisiko, das nach dem Öffnen einer in böswilliger Absicht veränderten Datei die Ausführung von beliebigem Code ermöglichen kann. Das Risiko wird mit diesem Update behobe



2 wichtige Updates, wieder Office 2003 und einmal microsoft.NET Framework
5 optionale, u.a. nvidia




			
				ΔΣΛ;6030985 schrieb:
			
		

> Probiere mal dies aus :  Problem  beheben, bei dem Windows Update nicht funktioniert
> Vielleicht  ist es auch ein Schädling, hast du schon einen kompletten Virenscann  gemacht (?), am besten außerhalb von Windows. (Sicher ist  Sicher)


 

einmal die woche macht er automatisch einen kompletten rundumcheck und findet nix.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Windows 7: Ständig updates beim Herunterfahren - normal?*

Wenn du kein Office installiert hast solltren die Updates auch nicht erscheinen. Du kannst sie aber auch als Admin per rechter Maustaste dauerhaft ausblenden/deaktivieren.


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Windows 7: Ständig updates beim Herunterfahren - normal?*

ausblenden entspricht in dem fall deaktivieren? das häkchen vorne ist auf jedenfall draußen


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Windows 7: Ständig updates beim Herunterfahren - normal?*

"Ausblenden" heißt hier, Windows wird dieses Update nicht mehr automatisch durchführen wollen.


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Windows 7: Ständig updates beim Herunterfahren - normal?*

super, wunderbar 

und wieder einen glücklichen Kunden 


ich danke euch!


----------

